
Advanced Erlang Initiative - lelf
http://erlangcentral.org/advanced-erlang-initiative/
======
Communitivity
I agree with the earlier comment that it sounds interesting. I'd be more
excited if there was a clear means for smaller companies to join the
initiative. Is this intended as a commercial joint venture by ProcessOne and
Quvik, or as an open alliance to advance and advocate Erlang (and Elixir)?

~~~
mickael
It is not a join venture between ProcessOne and Quviq, but a broader
initiative. However, we need to ensure quality also, so we need a bit of
check, but this is taking shape. We will have more to announce very soon it is
getting fast :)

------
thom_nic
Sounds interesting, but given that it's founding members are only two
companies, it sounds like it doesn't really represent the larger erlang
community?

~~~
rossj
The 'About Us' page says "As of today, the following companies have joined
Advanced Erlang Initiative" under the "Founding Companies" header - which
suggests more are able to join. Would be better if it were more explicit
though I guess.

I'm really looking forward to seeing it grow, I've already found the videos
very useful and the workshops look like a great idea. The more companies
supporting Elixir and Erlang the better :)

~~~
mickael
Please, see my other comment, to avoid lengthy repeat, but in short, yes, the
goal of the initiative is to grow and yes to be open to other companies that
are developing Erlang products at the core of their business.

------
mickael
The link is dead but it was a copy of the original post which is here:
[https://blog.process-one.net/advanced-erlang/](https://blog.process-
one.net/advanced-erlang/)

